# Made a Kate Spade 'inspired' cover - edit: & sleeve - edit: & slip cover



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I love the Kate Spate nook covers because they are girly but not 'cutsie'. Unfortunately I have not seen something like that for the Kindle.
Coming across this fabric I just knew what I had to do


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Too cute!  You always find the cutest fabrics.  What pattern do you use for making your covers?


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you Patricia  
After trial and error I came up with my own pattern - based on the measurements of the Kindle. I prefer to have the front and back as separate components brought together by the spine. That way there is no bulk/excessive fabric in the middle and the cover folds back completely flat.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

That's what I like about your pattern, the 3 separate pieces.  The cover patterns I have are all made from one solid piece, and when folded back, it seems the fabric "bunches" and I don't like that.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## faithxmarie (Dec 31, 2010)

Very cute case! I also love your screensaver... where did you find that?


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I am not quite sure where I found it - it's been a while.... I'd be happy to email it to you, just pm me your email address


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If you scroll down on this page,

http://booksprung.com/free-screens

you'll see a set of screensavers that has the one manou has.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> If you scroll down on this page,
> 
> http://booksprung.com/free-screens
> 
> you'll see a set of screensavers that has the one manou has.


That's the one, I've got the other 2 screensavers too


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Very nice!!!


----------



## faithxmarie (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for posting the link to screensaver!


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

Lovely work   This is definitely the nicest cloth cover I have seen and I love the design on the front


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

I love your design too!!! How are you connecting the elastic corners?  Are they sewn to the top of the inside cover?  And I adore all of your fabric choices!!! Can you post a link to where you purchase them?...please, pretty please.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I would feel so cosmopolitan just carrying that cover. It is super cute...


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes, the straps are sewn onto the top of the inside cover.
I will start selling my covers in a few weeks time on etsy


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I always love your fabrics.  They look so good when you make them up into cases, but they are not fabrics that I would ever choose at the fabric store.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I made a sleeve for a Kindle with cover from the same print










the back is done from an old pair of jeans









my book light fits neatly into the pocket


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Very nice!  I saw that fabric on eQuilter.com the other day.  Made me think of you.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you for mentioning that website - I had no idea it exists  
They even ship international for very reasonable rates  
Patricia, you made my day


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

manou said:


> Thank you for mentioning that website - I had no idea it exists
> They even ship international for very reasonable rates
> Patricia, you made my day


I'm telling you, I could spend hours (and dollars) just looking at that website. Don't they have some beautiful fabrics? I ordered some fabric with books and cats, I'm going to make myself a slipcover for my lighted cover with that.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I love the jean pocket as the back!!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Oooh, I lo e that fabric. This is it here: http://www.equilter.com/cgi-bin/webc.cgi/st_prod.html?p_prodid=136859&sid=31U9Hz2iDA732I1-00111217010.2c

Sooooo, as I am dreadful at sewing, could anyone make me a kindle slip cover with an amazon size case on it, and a nook slip cover to fit a Barnes and Noble case? . I was thinking New York style back and front

I am in Australia but have a USA mailing address and can pay by paypal or gift cards.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> If you scroll down on this page,
> 
> http://booksprung.com/free-screens
> 
> you'll see a set of screensavers that has the one manou has.


You can also make your own screensaver with your words. Google word cloud. I made two of these from my husband's book for his kindle.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

It looks great. I love the jean back and the print on the fabric.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Oooh, I lo e that fabric. This is it here: http://www.equilter.com/cgi-bin/webc.cgi/st_prod.html?p_prodid=136859&sid=31U9Hz2iDA732I1-00111217010.2c
> 
> Sooooo, as I am dreadful at sewing, could anyone make me a kindle slip cover with an amazon size case on it, and a nook slip cover to fit a Barnes and Noble case? . I was thinking New York style back and front
> 
> I am in Australia but have a USA mailing address and can pay by paypal or gift cards.


Hi Pushka,
I have plenty of that fabric here - just pm me for details/measurements. Shipping from Hong Kong to Australia should be no problem and fairly cheap with HK Post


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Oooh, I lo e that fabric. This is it here: http://www.equilter.com/cgi-bin/webc.cgi/st_prod.html?p_prodid=136859&sid=31U9Hz2iDA732I1-00111217010.2c
> 
> Sooooo, as I am dreadful at sewing, could anyone make me a kindle slip cover with an amazon size case on it, and a nook slip cover to fit a Barnes and Noble case? . I was thinking New York style back and front
> 
> I am in Australia but have a USA mailing address and can pay by paypal or gift cards.


I can make something for you Pushka. When you say slip cover, describe exactly what you are thinking of. I've made some slipcovers that fit the Amazon lighted cover, like this:









Or are you talking about a case? All this jargon gets confusing!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Oooh, thankyou both = lots of choices!   I think I might like a slip cover like Patricia's, and also an envelope style slip cover too from manou.  Pm'ing you both!


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

That's _gorgeous_, I love it!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

A slip cover for the Amazon cover with light done in the same fabric:


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

manou said:


> A slip cover for the Amazon cover with light done in the same fabric:


Manou, I love that, it looks so sharp! I like how you made the back of your slipcover a different fabric, I always make mine one piece.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you Patricia - I kind of try to make the covers looking like hard cover books... if that makes any sense


----------

